# 12" Pleco - How much ?



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 12 inch long pleco that I'm wanting to get rid of. I've had him for years in my 135gal. My LFS said they'd take him and give me store credit but only $5-15. They said it would be hard for them to sell him being so big so they wouldn't offer me much.

Is this a fair deal ?
How much should I push him for ?

Thanks for your opinions,


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I think that is a fair deal. Most stores around here won't even give you credit for large plecos.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Where I live you'd be lucky just to have the LFS take it yet alone offer store credit. They are a dime a dozen and everyone dumps them when they get really large. The LFS's around here usually dont like taking them. Keep in mind it will probably take forever for them to sell, if they sell it at all. Thats why they don't offer you much for it.


----------



## Eeyore (Apr 10, 2013)

I had two giant (15") ones and the Petco near me took them but wouldn't give me any kind of credit for them. Someone "adopted" them within a couple of days for their farm ponds but I think the store only charged them like $5 each. If your store is offering you any kind of credit, then it is a good deal.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input !


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

is it a common pleco or something else


----------

